# oil analysis



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

where can i get a oil analysis kit, how muche dose it cost and when should i do it?


----------



## 08VWGLI (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: oil analysis (wolfy19)*

http://www.blackstone-labs.com ......or..... http://www.oaitesting.com you can do it when you get an oil change as the oil is draning out put some in the plastic tube they give you.......or they sell a pump you can get some oil through the dipstick tube and send it to get tested in betweeen oil changes....i did it when i had my acura with blackstone they send you the test kit for free i forgot how much i paid for the actual analyzes to get done....i do remeber they have a price just to see how the oildid and and i think it was an extra 10 bucks to see how much life the oil had left

_Modified by 08VWGLI at 6:18 AM 1-11-2009_


_Modified by 08VWGLI at 6:20 AM 1-11-2009_


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: oil analysis (08VWGLI)*

just did a oil change with castrol 5w30 syn blend, and i would like to know how long i can use it for.


----------



## 08VWGLI (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: oil analysis (wolfy19)*

well i would buy the pump from blackstone so u can get a sample out the dipstick tube and then at like 3000 miles or so send it to them .....they can tell u how much life u have left on the oil


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: oil analysis (08VWGLI)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

